# Skid Shoes for Honda 520



## mete (Feb 7, 2014)

I really need some skid shoes for my 520 like those on the 928.Has anyone made that alteration ?


----------



## FBnormmie (Jan 23, 2014)

The rubber auger on the HS520 is meant to engage the pavement as the unit is rocked forward. This allows the auger to clean the snow down to the pavement surface and also uses auger as part of the propulsion for the unit (self propel). If the paddles are worn past there service limit the unit will no longer pull it self along as you rock it forward. It will keep throwing snow with worn paddles but it wet conditions it will clog the chute more often . At the point the unit is no longer self propelling there will still be rubber sitting 3/8" or so above the metal structure of the auger and all looks well, but in reality its not. Its time for paddle replacement!!!! 

If you keep running the unit with worn paddles you will find that you start eating away the thin steel at the front edges of the machine. If its time for paddles its also time for a new wear bar as well as a new belt. So to answer your question about skid shoes the unit shouldn't need them. Hope this helps.


----------



## mete (Feb 7, 2014)

It goes along fine as designed until it hits a clump of grass or bump on the ground then it stops .I have a good number of bumps where I clear the snow .No smooth paved driveway here !


----------



## FBnormmie (Jan 23, 2014)

The 520 is meant for smooth surfaces. I cant think of a way to mount a skid that wouldn't hinder the unit on smooth surfaces. Plus the metal is very thin on the 520 and don't think it would support a skid very well.

Might be time to own a another blower  You could pick up a 724 or 928 and have 3 adjustable levels to work with. Keep the 520 for the smooth stuff. Nothing wrong with having the right tool for a job. At least that how I sell to my wifey........


----------

